# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Φορητός Η/Υ] επισκευη pixelbook

## nandreou57

αγορασα ενα pixelbook απο το ιντερνετ και δεν ξερω που να το παρω για επισκευη...κατι επαθε η οθονη και δεν δουλευει και ο πωλητης δεν μπορει να του το στειλω πισω να το επισκευασει...

----------


## manos_3

Δε νομίζω να σου απαντήσει κάποιος γιατί έτσι θα κάνει διαφήμιση..... :Tongue2:

----------


## manolo

Όταν το αγόρασες δούλευε η οθόνη και μετά έσβησε, ή το αγόρασες ελαττωματικό εξαρχής; Και επίσης ανέφερε αν σου έπεσε ή κατά λάθος έπεσε κάποιο αντικείμενο πάνω του..

----------

